
Telecom Regulatory Authority of India: Letter to Facebook [pdf] - stultus
http://trai.gov.in/WriteReadData/PressRealease/Document/PR-12012016.pdf
======
stultus
Main Points \-----

• First, Facebook tried to mislead it's users into sending emails to TRAI
which just said "We support Free Basics".

• After receiving hordes of such emails, TRAI picked on Facebook to
communicate with the senders in order to advise them to send emails that
contained answers to the consultation. Accordingly, TRAI extended the
consultation period by 7 days.

• Facebook responded towards the end of the period that they were unable to
reach users. Apparently, they claimed in their letter to TRAI that peoples'
support for Free Basics in the emails (somehow) translated to answers to
TRAI's questions.

• Facebook claimed that 11 million emails were sent to TRAI through their
platform. TRAI says it only received 1.89 million.

• TRAI has declared that it has not received any revised responses.

~~~
anilgulecha
I'd also like to note that TRAI has usually been on the side of user's and not
usually caved into lobbying. Over the years they've made sure of:

* Free incoming calls

* state-level number portability so you can switch carriers and hang on to the old number

* national level number portability

* compensation to callers for dropped calls -- an incentive for telecoms to uphold a certain level of service quality

* and now, a stern reply to FB's misleading campaign on free basics.

India as a result has very healthy competition in the telecom space, and the
lowest rates in the world.

Kudos, TRAI.

~~~
meanduck
> I'd also like to note that TRAI has usually been on the side of user's

What about when it goes against users ? Even now, it has gone against some
users. Why do you think its a good thing for <1000 people (TRAI) to affect
1.25 billion ?

The goverment intervention was absolutely unnecessary. They should have left
it to market to judge.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> The goverment intervention was absolutely unnecessary. They should have left
> it to market to judge.

Because that's what I want. Multi-national tech companies going around the
world raping economies because "we'll let the market judge".

I'll take regulators please. Slower progress is better sliding backwards.

~~~
meanduck
What if I dont want the regulation as a citizen ? What then ? There are so
many issues, so many opinions in the world today. I bet diversity of opinions
has never been highest. How should we move as a democracy when everyone has
different direction in mind ? Free market is the only solution I can think of.

I acknowledge that not everyone can think/worry about everything. Hence why
there would be always need of regulatory/look-out-for-me authorities. However,
in this fast paced and diverse world, I propose that they should be opt-
in/opt-out.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> What if I dont want the regulation as a citizen ?

You move.

------
achanda358
Weird how official letters to Facebook were sent to a hotel. I'm sure they
have a permanent office in India.

------
simula67
Hard to tell if this is the usual gymnastics from bureaucrats trying to cover
their butts or if TRAI is really annoyed that Facebook is using their platform
dominance to lobby favorable government policy.

------
aneeshnl
Hope TRAI scraps it and go to favor of net neutrality

------
thewhitetulip
seems like net neutrality is going to win

------
bugger_guy
good move to finally unmask and reveal fbs real face. hypocrisy at its peak.
supporting diff pricing and the only internet firm to side with telcos on
breaking net neutrality

------
dang
Please do not editorialize the titles of stories you submit to HN. It breaks
the site guidelines to do so. Users are asked to change the title only when it
is misleading or linkbait, and only to something accurate and neutral.

The submitted title was "[India] TRAI is going hammer and tongs after Facebook
[pdf]". If someone suggests a better title, we can change it again.

